# Looking for suggestions



## Kaylz (Apr 14, 2018)

Right so I know some of you guys are total foodies and do a lot of cooking etc, anyone have good suggestions or even links to food storage containers? I'm only needing a smallish sized one to store my bed time biscuits in but really need it to be 100% airtight as I'm fed up of them going soft! lol, thanks in advance guys  xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Right so I know some of you guys are total foodies and do a lot of cooking etc, anyone have good suggestions or even links to food storage containers? I'm only needing a smallish sized one to store my bed time biscuits in but really need it to be 100% airtight as I'm fed up of them going soft! lol, thanks in advance guys  xx



To be honest, I find the little plastic zip bags as good as anything and you get loads for a £1. Not the tie ones or ones that seal together at the top but the zip ones. I get them in Home Bargains.
Just squeeze any air out before sealing them. I keep my son’s biscuits in them in the fridge and they’re less cumbersome than boxes.

The boxes that click shut on each side are pretty air tight. You can get them most places at very little cost.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> To be honest, I find the little plastic zip bags as good as anything and you get loads for a £1. Not the tie ones or ones that seal together at the top but the zip ones. I get them in Home Bargains.
> Just squeeze any air out before sealing them. I keep my son’s biscuits in them in the fridge and they’re less cumbersome than boxes.
> 
> The boxes that click shut on each side are pretty air tight. You can get them most places at very little cost.


Unfortunately there's no room to have bags of biscuits piled up, at the moment I'm using an old ice cream tub but the seal isn't tight enough, there are 2 tubs the right size (I think anyway) in the house but they are in use for individually sealed biscuits!! (not belonging to me) I've had a look online but the delivery cost isn't worth it xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 14, 2018)

I didn’t realise you ate biscuits Kaylz. They never get a mention on your what you’ve eaten yesterday thread.
I can’t see you being a secret nocturnal biccie muncher!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 14, 2018)

Lakeland Plastics is probably your best bet mail order (presumably you won't have a shop handy LOL) however Tesco's always have a good selection of different shapes and sizes and presumably so do other supermarkets with 'homeware' sections.

I miss Tupperware as they were always guaranteed to be airtight (the items that were supposed to be I mean LOL) and lasted forever.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I didn’t realise you ate biscuits Kaylz. They never get a mention on your what you’ve eaten yesterday thread.
> I can’t see you being a secret nocturnal biccie muncher!


I have mentioned it on there but I do it as a today so its always been added to the next days, also mentioned it on the waking thread a few times, I have to if I'm too low to go to bed, its not that I want to, biscuits at 10pm isn't great!! xx


----------



## Radders (Apr 14, 2018)

Do you have Poundland near you? They have loads of plastic containers. Also if you follow the suggestion of ziplock bags then put those in a box it doesn’t have to be airtight and would stop them spreading out, which I assume is what you meant by the lack of space?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 14, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Lakeland Plastics is probably your best bet mail order (presumably you won't have a shop handy LOL) however Tesco's always have a good selection of different shapes and sizes and presumably so do other supermarkets with 'homeware' sections.
> 
> I miss Tupperware as they were always guaranteed to be airtight (the items that were supposed to be I mean LOL) and lasted forever.


Yeah but its the price of delivery that puts me off, spending a couple of quid on tubs then delivery being £5, no thanks, I don't even have a Tesco or supermarket, well I do but its an express petrol station so doesn't keep that kinda thing, was hoping someone would have a link that had free delivery

You can still buy proper Tupperware online xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 14, 2018)

Radders said:


> Do you have Poundland near you? They have loads of plastic containers. Also if you follow the suggestion of ziplock bags then put those in a box it doesn’t have to be airtight and would stop them spreading out, which I assume is what you meant by the lack of space?


No I don't have a poundland, I don't have a tub big enough to store filled bags either, plus opening a tub and faffing about with bags at 10pm isn't ideal, I'm in a hurry to get to my bed at that time of night xx


----------



## Radders (Apr 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No I don't have a poundland, I don't have a tub big enough to store filled bags either, plus opening a tub and faffing about with bags at 10pm isn't ideal, I'm in a hurry to get to my bed at that time of night xx


Could you put the whole packet in a bag? Then no boxes needed.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 14, 2018)

Radders said:


> Could you put the whole packet in a bag? Then no boxes needed.


I'm not keen on the bag idea as they would end up crushed by other folks things, also not easy to get a set of tongs into a zip lock bag to get a hold of a few biscuits like it is a tub xx


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 14, 2018)

Any of the pound shops, or BM, or Tesco, or ASDA have clip top boxes.  IKEA now have excellent ranges of either plastic or pyrex bottoms, with clip tops.  They even sell spare gaskets now.

We have loads of these at home, in various sizes from just enough to hold 2 Babybel cheeses to large enough for a big cake.



In places like the pound shops they're as cheap as anything.


----------



## Heath o (Apr 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I didn’t realise you ate biscuits Kaylz. They never get a mention on your what you’ve eaten yesterday thread.
> I can’t see you being a secret nocturnal biccie muncher!


Yes 4 packs a day Amigo even have to hide our biscuits when she near tameside,lol only joking kaylz,x


----------



## Carolg (Apr 15, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Any of the pound shops, or BM, or Tesco, or ASDA have clip top boxes.  IKEA now have excellent ranges of either plastic or pyrex bottoms, with clip tops.  They even sell spare gaskets now.
> 
> We have loads of these at home, in various sizes from just enough to hold 2 Babybel cheeses to large enough for a big cake.
> 
> ...


I love klip it boxes. Matalan also have them


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

That's all well and good but I don't have pound shops, Matalan or any of the shops mentioned, that's why I said I was hoping that someone may have a link to good ones that had free delivery as I cant afford to spend a couple of quid on a tub and then more than the tub on delivery xx


----------



## Carolg (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so lucky. I have a beach and bus station 10 min walk away, Lidl, Sainsbury’s, Poundland,poundstretcher, iceland, Aldi, Argos,b&q,  home-bargains all within that distance
I would still probably use a ziplock bag to save space.
I Do apologise for mis understanding your problem Kaylz


----------



## Radders (Apr 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately there's no room to have bags of biscuits piled up, at the moment I'm using an old ice cream tub but the seal isn't tight enough, there are 2 tubs the right size (I think anyway) in the house but they are in use for individually sealed biscuits!! (not belonging to me) I've had a look online but the delivery cost isn't worth it xx


Tell you what Kaylz, it might be cheaper to buy a small tub of ice cream and persuade the rest of your family to eat it. I have one that I use over and over in the freezer and the seal is still fine. If I eat the soup that’s in it at the moment  I’ll send it to you if you like! I can easily replace it.


----------



## Robin (Apr 15, 2018)

Radders said:


> Tell you what Kaylz, it might be cheaper to buy a small tub of ice cream and persuade the rest of your family to eat it. I have one that I use over and over in the freezer and the seal is still fine. If I eat the soup that’s in it at the moment  I’ll send it to you if you like! I can easily replace it.


That's a good point, I've packed loads of foodstuffs for car journeys, holidays etc, in small rectangular cream cheese or margarine cartons, they last for ages, and the lids fit tightly enough to keep biscuits fresh.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Radders said:


> Tell you what Kaylz, it might be cheaper to buy a small tub of ice cream and persuade the rest of your family to eat it. I have one that I use over and over in the freezer and the seal is still fine. If I eat the soup that’s in it at the moment  I’ll send it to you if you like! I can easily replace it.


Its an ice cream tub I'm using just now but it's just not airtight enough, and I'm not keen on soft biscuits! haha xx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 15, 2018)

What about Amazon they might have some with cheap delivery or free if you have Amazon prime.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 15, 2018)

Or do you not have a friend or relative who can pick you up some when they visit the town?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> What about Amazon they might have some with cheap delivery or free if you have Amazon prime.


Already checked there, nothing at a decent price, and I don't have Prime xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Or do you not have a friend or relative who can pick you up some when they visit the town?


They don't visit the town that has pound shops etc, nobody I know drives apart from my MIL but she's busier now and will rarely be going anymore xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 15, 2018)

Don’t you ever go into town Kaylz? 

The postage costs are going to be too high for a simple storage box that could probably be got for no more than a couple of quid. Solution is simply to put them in a sealed bag in your existing box. Problem solved!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Don’t you ever go into town Kaylz?
> 
> The postage costs are going to be too high for a simple storage box that could probably be got for no more than a couple of quid. Solution is simply to put them in a sealed bag in your existing box. Problem solved!


I live in a town! Well a city actually but only have that status due to having a Cathedral, we just have no shops like that as they have all shut and a local man has turned them all into flats,  I only go to the next town for an appointment every fortnight and as the buses are only hourly I don't have time to go into shops as I need to get the first bus I can, as mentioned I don't like the bags as its not as easy to get the tongs in there to get the biscuits out when I'm needing them xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I live in a town! Well a city actually but only have that status due to having a Cathedral, we just have no shops like that as they have all shut and a local man has turned them all into flats,  I only go to the next town for an appointment every fortnight and as the buses are only hourly I don't have time to go into shops as I need to get the first bus I can, as mentioned I don't like the bags as its not as easy to get the tongs in there to get the biscuits out when I'm needing them xx



Sorry then Kaylz, I’m out of suggestions hun. I have no experience of city’s without shops or the need to use tongs so it’s beaten me!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 15, 2018)

Aye, I’m a bit mystified that there isn’t a homeware shop in a cathedral city. Even the local Spar here has airtight containers for sale, and I live in the back of beyond


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 15, 2018)

Look in Tesco next time you go shopping.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Look in Tesco next time you go shopping.


I will but was hoping to get something sooner as I cant get shopping until at least the end of the month xx


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 15, 2018)

Tin foil around the pack of biscuits? No great cost and won't take up any more room.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Tin foil around the pack of biscuits? No great cost and won't take up any more room.


I don't quite get what you mean, its not as simple as just a pack of biscuits, its a plastic tray, in a cellophane wrapper then in a box, but anyway eww no I cant stand the feel or noise of tin foil, puts my teeth right on edge xx


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ah ok, didn't realise, thought it was just a pack.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2018)

It's a bit posh in your house int it Kaylz with tongs for biscuits.  We're just common and grab them out of the packet.  You don't have a doily on your plate with your afternoon tea do you. 

In terms of tupperware type boxes there are loads of ebay for next to nothing with free delivery.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> It's a bit posh in your house int it Kaylz with tongs for biscuits.  We're just common and grab them out of the packet.  You don't have a doily on your plate with your afternoon tea do you.
> 
> In terms of tupperware type boxes there are loads of ebay for next to nothing with free delivery.


Its because of my OCD I use tongs , my dad's other half actually has doily's on the table! xx


----------



## Radders (Apr 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Its an ice cream tub I'm using just now but it's just not airtight enough, and I'm not keen on soft biscuits! haha xx


I think you must have a faulty one. Or maybe it’s developed a leak!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Radders said:


> I think you must have a faulty one. Or maybe it’s developed a leak!


No its been the same hold since had the ice cream, think it was a Lidl's ice cream xx


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Its because of my OCD I use tongs , my dad's other half actually has doily's on the table! xx



Sorry Kaylz I wasn't having a go.  Do you mind me asking how you eat the biscuit as presumably you have to touch it then or is it not touching others in the packet?  (I am aware of it as my youngest daughter has OCD and has/had an eating disorder).


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Sorry Kaylz I wasn't having a go.  Do you mind me asking how you eat the biscuit as presumably you have to touch it then or is it not touching others in the packet?  (I am aware of it as my youngest daughter has OCD and has/had an eating disorder).


Well I'm going to seem like a right freak to everyone now if I didn't already  I hold onto the biscuits with the tongs and put it in my mouth using them  xx


----------



## Radders (Apr 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No its been the same hold since had the ice cream, think it was a Lidl's ice cream xx


The one I’ve got is Kelly’s of Cornwall. I think it came from Sainsbury’s. It’s black plastic. Definitely sounds like you have a dodgy one.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Radders said:


> The one I’ve got is Kelly’s of Cornwall. I think it came from Sainsbury’s. It’s black plastic. Definitely sounds like you have a dodgy one.


I think there may be a Kelly's one in the cupboard actually! I'll get Bruce to have a look as he's the only one tall enough to get to the back of the top shelf! lol, thanks!! xx


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well I'm going to seem like a right freak to everyone now if I didn't already  I hold onto the biscuits with the tongs and put it in my mouth using them  xx



No not at all that's just who you are but it certainly can affect your quality of life.  As I said I am familiar with it with my youngest daughter who is now much improved.  She was seen by CAMHS.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> No not at all that's just who you are but it certainly can affect your quality of life.  As I said I am familiar with it with my youngest daughter who is now much improved.  She was seen by CAMHS.


I've never told the doctor or that as I'm embarrassed about it xx


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've never told the doctor or that as I'm embarrassed about it xx



You certainly shouldn't feel embarrassed about it.  With my daughter we realised there was a problem and that it wasn't going away and eventually took her to the GP.  The GP just referred her straight away to CAMHS.  You'll need to speak to your GP (and they've probably seen and heard everything) but presumably they'll just refer to the adult equivalent.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> You certainly shouldn't feel embarrassed about it.  With my daughter we realised there was a problem and that it wasn't going away and eventually took her to the GP.  The GP just referred her straight away to CAMHS.  You'll need to speak to your GP (and they've probably seen and heard everything) but presumably they'll just refer to the adult equivalent.


I might well do in the future, but at the moment I'm not ready to talk about it, and I'm not into the whole more appointments thing either as travel is unfortunately an issue, thanks though, I appreciate it  xx


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 15, 2018)

If my guess is right, the only small town I know that has aspirations for city status cos it has a cathedral is Brechin, which last time I looked had at least one large homeware store where you could find what you want. Together with a multiplicity of other shops on the high street, about a third of them estate agents. Mind you, that was a while back, but I can’t believe it’s gone tits up in the last few years.

If I’m wrong, I apologise. Do you have problems walking, outside of the house?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If my guess is right, the only small town I know that has aspirations for city status cos it has a cathedral is Brechin, which last time I looked had at least one large homeware store where you could find what you want. Together with a multiplicity of other shops on the high street, about a third of them estate agents. Mind you, that was a while back, but I can’t believe it’s gone tits up in the last few years.
> 
> If I’m wrong, I apologise. Do you have problems walking, outside of the house?


Well done, you are correct, yes we have a hardware store that charges an arm and a leg for things so I don't use there, the rest of the shops that are left (as there has been many that has closed in the past year alone, they have been family run business's that just cant afford to stay open) do not keep clip storage tubs, have you ever visited here then?

And no why do you ask? I do suffer anxiety since diagnosis though so that comes into factor at points xx


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes, but as I said, not for years. You might well find that clip storage stuff doesn’t cost much more in that store, why not go in and have a look? Save you a bus ride, for sure


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 15, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Yes, but as I said, not for years. You might well find that clip storage stuff doesn’t cost much more in that store, why not go in and have a look? Save you a bus ride, for sure


I have looked that's why I know! xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

K, When I am back I will be up your way if you want owt you have problems locating up there pm me and I will happily get stuff for you and drop it off. 
I have Chinese visitors and I will show them some of the interesting places around the UK and Scotland.
Would not be an issue for me at all. We have many stores around in Newcastle.
Just let me know., it is only 6 weeks or so until I get back.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> K, When I am back I will be up your way if you want owt you have problems locating up there pm me and I will happily get stuff for you and drop it off.
> I have Chinese visitors and I will show them some of the interesting places around the UK and Scotland.
> Would not be an issue for me at all. We have many stores around in Newcastle.
> Just let me know., it is only 6 weeks or so until I get back.


Thank you Vince that is very kind of you! Does that mean you will personally be hand delivering my hat?!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thank you Vince that is very kind of you! Does that mean you will personally be hand delivering my hat?!  xx


Yes of course I will


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm bit harsh, don't you understand that people have other problems/things going on too, money problems, psychological issues etc, just remember it takes nothing to be polite and have manners/sensitivity towards folk


I always honour my promises anyway I want to see Bruces face when you wear it lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> K, When I am back I will be up your way if you want owt you have problems locating up there pm me and I will happily get stuff for you and drop it off.
> I have Chinese visitors and I will show them some of the interesting places around the UK and Scotland.
> Would not be an issue for me at all. We have many stores around in Newcastle.
> Just let me know., it is only 6 weeks or so until I get back.


Hoi what about my micro pig?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Hoi what about my micro pig?


A Bacon sandwich will have to surfice I am afraid albeit t a rather small one


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> A Bacon sandwich will have to surfice I am afraid albeit t a rather small one


OMG...you are really are a philistine Vince.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I always honour my promises anyway I want to see Bruces face when you wear it lol


Well there are only certain times you can deliver it if you want to see Bruce's reaction! haha, here's his at mine schedule
Mon - Thu - here from 5pm-10pm, apart from Wed when he leaves at 6:45 to go to darts
Fri - 5pm-6:30pm
Sat and Sun - here most of the day lol, sure you could manage one of those?  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well there are only certain times you can deliver it if you want to see Bruce's reaction! haha, here's his at mine schedule
> Mon - Thu - here from 5pm-10pm, apart from Wed when he leaves at 6:45 to go to darts
> Fri - 5pm-6:30pm
> Sat and Sun - here most of the day lol, sure you could manage one of those?  xx


Your wish is my command fair maid


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> OMG...you are really are a philistine Vince.


Gee tanks babe


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Your wish is my command fair maid


I've changed my mind Vince...not philistine...sycophant.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I've changed my mind Vince...not philistine...sycophant.


Emmmm wat is one of dem missus?


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Emmmm wat is one of dem missus?


Hmmmn...not sure Vince...I just liked the sound of it.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

I need to go and do some shopping, no sausage in lol. Catch you all later.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Emmmm wat is one of dem missus?


sycophant
ˈsɪkəfant/
_noun_
noun: *sycophant*; plural noun: *sycophants*

a person who acts obsequiously towards someone important in order to gain advantage.
apparently!! xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> sycophant
> ˈsɪkəfant/
> _noun_
> noun: *sycophant*; plural noun: *sycophants*
> ...


Ah onesis of dem?
Who is important hereI wonder?

Kaylz you are extremely important always remember that


----------

